# USB-Kamera als normaler Benutzer mounten



## tim&struppi (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,
hab zwar das Forum schon durchsucht, leider klappten aber ein paar Antworten leider bei mir nicht.
Ich nutze RedHat 9 und habe eine Fuji USB Kamera. Unter Suse 8.1 konnte ich die Kamera einschalten, Suse erkannte die Kamera als sdb1 und ich konnte sie als normaler Benutzer mounten.
Unter RedHat9 hab ich so meine Problem damit. Mache ich irgentwelche Einträge in der fstab wie /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb auto user, rw,umask=000 0 0, meldet Linux beim hochfahren "sdb1 kein gültiges blockorientiertes Gerät". Ich kann die Kamera nur als root mounten. Versuche ich dies als normaler Benutzer, kommt die Meldund " nur root ist berechtigt, sdb1 zu mounten". Wie kann ich dem Benutzer ebenfalls diese Rechte zuteilen ? Hab schon einiges Versucht, aber nur unter root klappte es.
Bis dann
Michael


----------



## melmager (11. Juli 2003)

mach deinen fstab eintag mit noauto


----------



## JohannesR (12. Juli 2003)

Ansonsten kann ich immer nur eins empfehlen:
	
	
	



```
man mount
```
 und 
	
	
	



```
man fstab
```


----------



## tim&struppi (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
hab mir man mount und man fstab zwar durchgelsen, trotzdem komme ich auf keinen grünen Zweig. In der Konsole kann ich die Kamera unter root mit mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb einhängen. Danach als normer Benutzer auf die Kamera zugreifen. Trage ich in der fstab etwas ein für das mounten der Kamera, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung beim Linuxboot. Beim Eintrag noauto bekomme ich die Meldung, das der Kernel (aktueller) dies nicht unterstützt. Was müsste ich in der fstab nun eintragen ? Oder können da nur Laufwerke eingetragen werden und keine Usb-Sticks oder Kameras. Letzendlich möchte ich dem user die rechte zuteilen, das ich nicht immer umschalten muß.
Bis dann
Michael


----------

